# Best ipod commercial EVAR



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCh1a6kkjto&fmt=18

(Please move if it belongs to Off-Topic. I thought this thread belongs to Tube because it's a commercial parody.)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 12, 2008)

That's pretty awesome, not gonna lie.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2008)

Slightly amusing, but I hate iPods :/ so the humour dies.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 12, 2008)

Not impressed.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 12, 2008)

This is highly amusing. Thus, the encoding makes me sad.


----------



## saberpup (Sep 13, 2008)

that is pretty cool


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 13, 2008)

meh... it's an "okay" video.  I HATE iPods though


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2008)

Honestly, what is everyone's problem with iPods? Take your brand name hatred and shove it back up your ass with the rest of your shit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 13, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> This is highly amusing. Thus, the encoding makes me sad.



That's how the original vid is sadly.

It's really more of a fad. I've seen variations like Tatsunoko, One Piece, Bleach, etc.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That's how the original vid is sadly.
> 
> It's really more of a fad. I've seen variations like Tatsunoko, One Piece, Bleach, etc.


You can't fault Apple for their marketing techniques.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Honestly, what is everyone's problem with iPods?


 
No offense, but iPods suck ass.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 14, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> No offense, but iPods suck ass.



Correction: iPods are ok, iTunes, however, can suck mine.

I had an iPod for 2 years, longest an MP3 player has lasted me (excluding my PSP) and the only reason it is dead is because of iTunes being the shittiest idea to exist.

On topic, however, the video is good, but I am not really a fan of the Starfox games... 

I know, holy shit, a furry that don't play Starfox.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> No offense, but iPods suck ass.



And what's wrong with them, exactly?



Magikian said:


> Correction: iPods are ok, iTunes, however, can suck mine.
> 
> I had an iPod for 2 years, longest an MP3 player has lasted me (excluding my PSP) and the only reason it is dead is because of iTunes being the shittiest idea to exist.



And what's wrong with iTunes, exactly?


----------



## Magikian (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> And what's wrong with iTunes, exactly?



Oh come on, it's not that great.

Besides, I haven't had it since like November last year, so I can't remember shit and don't know if they have improved it. (large doubt they have though.)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Oh come on, it's not that great.
> 
> Besides, I haven't had it since like November last year, so I can't remember shit and don't know if they have improved it. (large doubt they have though.)





Spoiler



There's nothing wrong with it. You're completely fucked.


----------



## Drakaji (Sep 14, 2008)

I love iPods due to the simplicity and familiarity, but I do agree with the dislike of iTunes.
It's inefficient on a PC and drains more resources than needed. Not only that but while "clean" looking, there's no customization to it so you're stuck with the same skin unless you find hacks for it.
Another issue is the fact that it likes to give me crap occasionally when I use Add File for more than 4 mp3s at a time.

*edit* and to stay on topic, the ad was nifty. Looked fairly good too, albeit choppy on the frame rate.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

But there's nothing _wrong_ with it, you just don't like it.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> But there's nothing _wrong_ with it, you just don't like it.



Name something that makes it as super awesome as you seem to think it is.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

It's functional, user friendly, and nice to look at. Don't need anything more than that.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's functional, user friendly, and nice to look at. Don't need anything more than that.



Then you didn't get the amazing amount of lag, and problems connecting any iPod?

I'll stick to Winamp.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

I've never had any lag while using it ever.

Never had a problem connecting an iPod, either.

You're not using Vista, are you?


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah, itunes has been great to me

but i'm running it on OS X so maybe that's a factor in its speed


----------



## Magikian (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're not using Vista, are you?



I'm not using Vista.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

Good for you.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> And what's wrong with them, exactly?


 
There's way too many reasons to list.  Just go look around the internet, you'll find plenty of angry people that will anwser your questions.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

I've never had a problem with my Mini since I got it, so they can all just suck my dick.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 14, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> There's way too many reasons to list.  Just go look around the internet, you'll find plenty of angry people that will anwser your questions.



blatant backpedal is blatant.

_you_ said they sucked ass, _you_ explain it.


----------



## E-mannor (Sep 14, 2008)

i seem to have had a better experience with ipods... i had one of the orriginal black an white screen, 2 pound tank ipods... it had an internal hard drive! and it lasted like 7 years... it only needs a bit of fixin,  but i went ahead and just bought the video one.

and itunes is fine in my book... but if you care about money get lime wire.

(oh my god... wait wait... do you see the mirror of your current plight and the similarity with our debate earlier ^_^)


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 14, 2008)

eh?

also yeah video ipod fo lyfe


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 14, 2008)

iPods are nothing more than overpriced status symbols. 

You can get a perfectly decent mp3 player for half the price of an iPod and have it work twice as well as that piece of shit will.

I have an iPod. I rarely use it, mostly because it's large, heavy, and it has the battery life of a fucking millisecond. I use iTunes because it's convenient and it loads quicker than Winamp.


----------



## E-mannor (Sep 14, 2008)

@ wait wait

woot we agree on something ^_^


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, I gave my iPod nano to a buddy, because my Mp3's were easier to use and higher functioning


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 15, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> iPods are nothing more than overpriced status symbols.
> 
> You can get a perfectly decent mp3 player for half the price of an iPod and have it work twice as well as that piece of shit will.
> 
> I have an iPod. I rarely use it, mostly because it's large, heavy, and it has the battery life of a fucking millisecond. I use iTunes because it's convenient and it loads quicker than Winamp.



ipod touch.


ipod tooooouch
(also yeah ipods are overpriced.  but that's an apple thing, not an ipod thing)


----------



## E-mannor (Sep 15, 2008)

actually an ipod would usually cost over a thousand dollars if if we were to pay for the actual and total production... much of which is pushed off to developing countries.

environmental science shows that the work, labor, materials that the ipod would take to make is incredibly high... the fact of the matter is apple uses higher quality than most other companies and (although not enough) does cover some of the stuff "along the way"


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> iPods are nothing more than overpriced status symbols.
> 
> You can get a perfectly decent mp3 player for half the price of an iPod and have it work twice as well as that piece of shit will.
> 
> I have an iPod. I rarely use it, mostly because it's large, heavy, and it has the battery life of a fucking millisecond. I use iTunes because it's convenient and it loads quicker than Winamp.



Something's fucked with your iPod if your battery life is shit. I get 14 hours of playback with mine, and it has to spin a damn hard drive platter the whole time.

\Also, spacious iPods are win.
\\As mp3 players and portable hard drives.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah, my ipod gets really good battery life.  maybe yours is broken, alex?


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 15, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> yeah, my ipod gets really good battery life.  maybe yours is broken, alex?



Not really.

It works, it just doesn't work for very long.

It might have something to do with the backlight timer, which I usually keep on because I can't see what I'm listening to without it.


----------



## E-mannor (Sep 15, 2008)

if you want a weird way to charge your ipod

i have charged my ipod from an onion... it was a fun project, you can also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz_Ruy2Ca84&feature=related

he seemed to have more problems... as many people have, but if you can get a stronger concentration of electrolites, and let the exterior of the onion dry a  bit i works to a small but funny degree (about a half hour to an hour of listening)


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 15, 2008)

You'd look a right twat walking around with an onion in your pocket with your iPod hooked up to it.

"Is that an onion or are you happy to see me?"
"Why can't it be both?"


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 15, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Not really.
> 
> It works, it just doesn't work for very long.
> 
> It might have something to do with the backlight timer, which I usually keep on because I can't see what I'm listening to without it.



_yes so maybe the battery is broken_.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 15, 2008)

Just puttin' this out there.. 

THE IPOD IS AN MP3!


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2008)

Alex, if your iPod is broken, just get a Genius bar appointment and take it to an Apple Store. Seriously. They rock. If you like nothing else about Apple, they have undeniably the best customer service on the planet.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 15, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Just puttin' this out there..
> 
> THE IPOD IS AN MP3!



mp3 _player_.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 15, 2008)

Aden said:


> Alex, if your iPod is broken, just get a Genius bar appointment and take it to an Apple Store. Seriously. They rock. If you like nothing else about Apple, they have undeniably the best customer service on the planet.



That would be sound advice, if it were not for the fact that the nearest Genius Bar is a six hour drive from where I'm living. 

I suppose I could ship it in....>>


----------



## Magikian (Sep 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> mp3 _player_.



I knew you would do that.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> But there's nothing _wrong_ with it, you just don't like it.



Let me clarify this for you. iTunes on Mac = Alright. (Not that I've used it, but the general opinion of it on there seems to be very good.)

iTunes on Windows = Utter piece of crap. Time for numbered points.

1. It's bloated. (iTunes 8 seems to have fixed this a bit but it's down to around 60MB which is still high for some people.)
2. It has that clunky feel for some users, me personally. Can't exactly describe how...It just feels like some of the options are a tad useless.
3. It causes BSoDs. In fact, I just had one while browsing the Music Store and typing this in Chrome. (BTW, big thanks to Chrome for restoring my session including some of the text I had typed into the text box.)
4. Videos play choppier in iTunes on Windows than they do in other applications. I can run a downloaded podcast from iTunes much better with no stops or stutters in Winamp or VLC, which is pretty sad to say the least.

I will have more reasons once they resurface back into my head.

Anyway, back on topic. I thought the commercial seemed a little neat but the character movement seemed a little less fluid than they should be, but it is a good job for a fan effort. I do think iPods are cool but Apple is a little bad about managing the ones I like and would want. (See iPod Touch and iPhone 3G firmwares.)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2008)

God forbid you would have less space for your porn! I seriously have no idea what you mean by "clunky," and it's never given me a blue screen or even crashed. Honestly, I don't play videos with it so I can't really comment on that point.


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe you just need a computer that's not 12 years old to run iTunes. :/


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2008)

8)


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 16, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> blatant backpedal is blatant.
> 
> _you_ said they sucked ass, _you_ explain it.


 
alright

1. Theyâ€™re Overpriced ($150 for a little 8 gig music / video player? *3rd gen nano*)
2. Way too Overrated (They're everywhere you look!)
3. Theyâ€™re too Fragile (You can do the smallest bit of damage to one, and it's considered "dead")
4. They donâ€™t last as long as they should (In many cases, only 1 to 2 years for most people)
those are just 4 I knew off the top of my head.


----------



## E-mannor (Sep 17, 2008)

i suppose you are just unlucky... and thank american consumerism for keeping the price down as low as it is, because well, in a perfect world it would be astronomically higher


----------



## Aden (Sep 17, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> 1. Theyâ€™re Overpriced ($150 for a little 8 gig music / video player? *3rd gen nano*)



Who the hell gets a nano looking for a good deal? Classic's where it's at. Current generation is a 120Gb mp3 player (that can double as a portable hard drive) for $250.



> 2. Way too Overrated (They're everywhere you look!)



My goodness. Many people have them and they use them often. Obviously, the only rational deduction is that they suck.



> 3. Theyâ€™re too Fragile (You can do the smallest bit of damage to one, and it's considered "dead")
> 4. They donâ€™t last as long as they should (In many cases, only 1 to 2 years for most people)



<anecdotalEvidence>I've had my 3rd-gen classic for three and a half years, still works like a charm.</anecdotalEvidence> Just buy a case and don't drop your shit.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 17, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> alright
> 
> [SIZE=]1. Theyâ€™re Overpriced ($150 for a little 8 gig music / video player? *3rd gen nano*)[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=]2. Way too Overrated (They're everywhere you look!)[/SIZE]
> ...



ok so that other dude already covered your first 2 but
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUR70xhmqv4&feature=related


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 17, 2008)

also yeah it's not an ipod boo hoo it's the same thing as the ipod touch


----------

